# just bought a KHS DJ 300 frame



## bstguitarist (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey all,
Couldnt pass up the deal on ebay for a 2005 KHS DJ 300 frame. in pretty good condition except one minor dent on the TT but very minor. My plans are to use as many componants as I can from my current jamis (hold on, hear me out!) if i need to use other parts ill buy them to fit. But right now my jamis is a 17" frame I need more of a 14, really isnt very nice to ride sizewise. I really wanna get into urban and Dj so even though its heavier and geometry is very different the smaller size will help me with my balance being better distributed because right now I look down and my eyes are about 2 inches back from the headset... not including the stem! so im really realy stretched out.
before I get into any Dj and other stuff Ill replace the wheels and fork to stronger options lol. But for now this seems like a promising way to go for planning for the future. Any suggestions on a decent set of wheels? i am looking at a Marzocchii DJ III as well. I am on a budget since this summer im getting a car and fall/winter aiming for the specialized epic marathon so i dont wanna skimp because I know the reurcusions of that but I want to be budget oriented.




thanks
Bryce


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

if you can score an '06 dj that would be great because they are much lighter than the earlier years. For a good wheelset, you have tons of options, maybe just upgrade the rear wheel first as it takes a beating on a hardtail compared to the front one. Just depends on how much you want to spend really.


----------



## bstguitarist (Jul 4, 2004)

nice, well ive seen tons of options and just get confused. No one specifically says this is this and thats for that. except for XC. how would Iknow that something is really made for urban and DJ. I dont know what fork I will end up with right now ill try and used my Manitou Six (Ugghhh elastomer...) but not for dj like i said before as I know itl probably not end up good! I dont know whether I will have QR20 or not, my current fork and wheelset (generic really not mavid or shimano... formula hubs...lol are standard QR. so a little torn on that end. :madman: 




Thanks
Bryce


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

06 Marzocchi DJ3 is a great choice then... much improved and lightened over previous years, and comes with quick-release, so you could use your current front wheel until it sees the end, then just upgrade later, and use a 10mm bolt-on axle. But upgrade the rear wheel first, like snaky69 said... 
Atomlab General Issue Dirt wheels are some super solid deals, and you can buy one at a time- also, they are compatible with both rim and disc brakes. btw, formula hubs aren't so bad, it could be much worse!

just get a short stem, like 50mm or shorter, make sure you have a rather solid crankset and platform pedals, and you should be good to get started...


----------



## bstguitarist (Jul 4, 2004)

cant seem to find the Atomlab General Issue Dirt wheels at any US dealers online or anywhere?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hate to be the one to push any one particular site, etc, as I don't see any perks, but check out: ride-thisdotcom, go-ridedotcom or speedgoatdotcom just to name a few who might have those wheels....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Your lbs should be able to order them for you, and the shipping'll be free for you.


----------



## bstguitarist (Jul 4, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> hate to be the one to push any one particular site, etc, as I don't see any perks, but check out: ride-thisdotcom, go-ridedotcom or speedgoatdotcom just to name a few who might have those wheels....


Ok thanks i'll check them out!

Also Snaky69, I work at a LBS lol but i really just need to get them as cheap as possible so online is my reality. I'm ordering my Specialized Epic Marathon through the store as well as most anything else i get is from the store, but this right now since im on a very tight budget but dont wanna skimp too much is a requirement. I am toally for supporting LBS's dont get me wrong if I could I would lol.


----------



## bstguitarist (Jul 4, 2004)

hey i found them on ride-thisdotcom. are these convertable from QR to QR20?
http://www.ride-this.com/product.php?item=20400004


----------



## bstguitarist (Jul 4, 2004)

probably a bad question but might as well throw them out there and get it over with!!!

Shimano LX hollowteck cranks... urban/DJ worthy?

Also seeing the Race Face Prodigy cranks but looked at the mtbr reviews and everyone says they strip... 


there you go I said it!
lol thanks
Bryce


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

> Shimano LX hollowteck cranks... urban/DJ worthy?


sure. not for the gnarliest riders, but if you're just getting into dj's, they should work just fine, at least to begin with. try to keep it smooth and watch the 5050 cases. street might be a little rougher, depending on what you ride, but all that said, I ran a pretty old set of XT752 hollowtech octalinks (probably essentially same as what you speak of) for quite a long time, maybe almost 2 seasons , and they are still going (but on another bike now). Just sanded them, and sprayed them primer black, nobody knew, neither did I, haha... 
also make sure your bottom bracket from your old bike is compatible with your new frame...


----------



## bstguitarist (Jul 4, 2004)

Well i dont believe i have the BB size, was prepared for that. So if Im gonna buy a new BB then I might as well upgrade the crank... Right now I have a truvatic isoflow i believe, personally pretty flexy and not sure because of that that they would take the abuse lol. the isoflow is an old square spindle while the others are splined so thats why I would do it all at once...

though i might not buy it now not sure, im going to have the bike hopefully in more of a XC setup until i can get the other parts... at lest thats the plan lol :skep: 

Thanks
Bryce


----------



## guntherk (Apr 29, 2008)

hey im in a very similar situation to you buddy i have a dj 300 and im building it up i was just wondering how far along you are and if you need some more pointers or if you could give me some
the bike so far:
Dj 300 frame
azonic dj stem
FSA DH headset
Juicy 7 hy disc brakes (front and rear)
Argyle 302 fork
titec hell bent bars
Sram X9 rear shifter and Sram X9 derailer
- one thing you need to keep in mind is that the DJ 300 has an awkward seat post size (30) so u might have to u a shim or by a really expensive one
-im also thinks of bying an azonic outlaw wheelset ans meat grinder crank
anyway send some pics through and lets chat :thumbsup:


----------

